# Legality of caravan on land



## Caroline777 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi. I'd really appreciate some advice please. I recently moved to a long term rental property in the campo, near Coin (Malaga). Having worked in dog rescue I want to set up a small refuge here, and part of my rental contract states I can do this (I'm aware of the permissions I need for a refuge). Since moving I've decided I'd like to buy a caravan to site within my garden so a friend can stay and help with the dogs. However, I have no idea whether this is legal, or if I need any permissions and from whom (other than checking with the landlord of course). Can anyone advise please? TIA


----------



## Caroline777 (Oct 3, 2012)

Or if no-one knows, any idea where I can find out? Please!:confused2:


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

What did the landlord say?


----------



## Caroline777 (Oct 3, 2012)

emlyn said:


> What did the landlord say?


Hi Emlyn. I haven't asked the landlord yet as wanted to know what other permissions I may need first.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caroline777 said:


> Or if no-one knows, any idea where I can find out? Please!:confused2:


I suspect that because it's a temporary / removable structure that it would be OK. If you need permission though, apart from that of your landlord, it will come from the town hall/ayuntamiento, so that's the best place to ask. Rules for this kind of thing can be hyper-local.


----------

